# 12 Dec 05  Afghan landmine explosion injures 3 Cdn. soldiers



## George Wallace (12 Dec 2005)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20051212/canadian_soldiers_afghanistan_051212/20051212?hub=TopStories

Afghan landmine explosion injures 3 Cdn. soldiers
CTV.ca News Staff

Military sources have told CTV News that three Canadian soldiers suffered minor injuries near Kandahar, Afghanistan today when a landmine exploded under their vehicle. 

The soldiers were in one of the new, heavily armoured 'G-Wagons.'

Military officials say the vehicle was completely destroyed in the blast. Officials told CTV News that their injuries could have been serious, even fatal, if they weren't in one of the armoured vehicles at the time of the accident.

The three soldiers are with the Princess Patricias Canadian Light Infantry, based Edmonton.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Dec 2005)

From http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=1842

News Release
Afghanistan Road Side Bomb Incident
NR-05.101 - December 12, 2005

OTTAWA - Three Canadian soldiers and one foreign journalist were injured after a road side bomb detonated close to their vehicle near the town of Maywand , about 90 km west of Kandahar . The incident occurred around 11:00 a.m. local (1:30 a.m. ET), on December 12. The soldiers' next of kin have been notified. 

A U.S. Army Blackhawk helicopter from Kandahar Airfield flew two of the injured soldiers from the accident site to the American field hospital at Kandahar Airfield for medical attention. A third soldier and the journalist who both had received minor injuries in the incident were also treated at the Kandahar field hospital. All four are in stable condition at this time. In accordance with the Privacy Act, no names will be released. 

The injured soldiers were patrolling in "G Wagon" (Gelaendenwagen) vehicles. Immediately after the explosion, the soldiers established a security cordon around their vehicles and t he Provincial Reconstruction Team Quick Reaction Force was dispatched to the scene of the blast. A detailed investigation is being conducted to determine the circumstances of the accident. 

Canada's mission in Afghanistan is part of our contribution to the international campaign against terrorism. The overarching goal is to help the Afghan people achieve peace by preventing their nation from relapsing into a failed state that gives terrorist and terrorist organizations a safe haven. 

There are significant risks involved in these operations, but Canadian Forces members are among the best trained, and most experienced soldiers in the world. They are well led, well equipped, and fully prepared for the mission in Afghanistan. 

The PRT consists of about 250 soldiers, most of them from Land Force Western Area, headquartered at Edmonton, Alberta. The PRT brings together Canadian military personnel, civilian police, diplomats and aid workers in an integrated effort to reinforce the authority of the Afghan government in and around Kandahar and to help stabilize the region. To achieve its mission, the PRT conducts security patrols, assists local reconstruction efforts, supports local governance institutions, and facilitates reforms to the security sector


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Dec 2005)

I hope the injured will have a speedy recovery !


----------



## PPCLI Guy (12 Dec 2005)

I have seen the vehicle - no doubt the pictures will hit the net shortly. The LUVW has proved its worth yet again.

Dave


----------



## armybuck041 (12 Dec 2005)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I have seen the vehicle - no doubt the pictures will hit the net shortly. The LUVW has proved its worth yet again.
> 
> Dave



From the CBC website:







All the more reason to get the RG-31's fielded ASAP


----------



## HItorMiss (12 Dec 2005)

I have heard some good and bad stuff about the G-Wagon, heck I personally am impressed all to hell with it, but this just proves to me that despite the extra maintenance of the up armour, it works. If that had been the Iltis the casualties would have been much worse i believe.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (12 Dec 2005)

so was it a landmine or road side bomb.  One of the pictures with the chinook said road side bomb.


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Dec 2005)

I don't want to play into what I'm sure will be a field day of PR hype with the media but thank god they weren't driving an iltis.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (12 Dec 2005)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> I don't want to play into what I'm sure will be a field day of PR hype with the media but thank god they weren't driving an iltis.



I was thinking the exact same thing....



M.   :-\


----------



## CBH99 (12 Dec 2005)

My thoughts exactly...who knows what would have happened if they were in an Iltis.  (Actually, everybody knows what would have happened if they were in an Iltis.)

As for the explosive device, as of yet I've heard conflicting reports.  Some day it was a roadside IED, others say it was a landmine...just wait n' see.


----------



## Armymedic (12 Dec 2005)

Nice picture to show to all those medics who think going to Afghanistan is a 6 month vacation....we'll see how many change their minds over Christmas.

BTW, the two more severely injured driver and codriver sustained lower leg injuries (broken bones) from the blast.

From CTV


> Colonel Steve Bowes, the Provincial Reconstruction Team (PRT) commander in Kandahar, said the soldiers were "obviously banged up."
> 
> "One soldier had a fractured leg, a second soldier had a fractured ankle and a fractured foot," he told CTV Newsnet Monday. "They are both obviously in pain but they will be okay."



That and severly soiled underwear, no doubt.


----------



## big bad john (12 Dec 2005)

A coalition Chinook Helicopter airlifts the damaged Gelaendenwagen (G Wagon) after a roadside bomb detonated close to the vehicle (image: Department of National Defence)


----------



## McG (12 Dec 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> so was it a landmine or road side bomb.   One of the pictures with the chinook said road side bomb.


By about supper the media should all be reporting the same thing.


----------



## ErorZ (12 Dec 2005)

Glad they are all ok...

DND reports it as a road side bomb on both pictures at CombatCamera and the News Release.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (12 Dec 2005)

those F**kers are starting to figure out the Gwagon , it won't take them long to find the weakest in the Lav when we get there , kinda scary!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (12 Dec 2005)

you pack enough explosives and you can take out an Abrams tank so don't get to bent out of shape over that.


----------



## cbt arms sub tech (12 Dec 2005)

Anyone think  DND policies might be changed with journalist's riding in G-Wagon's....Does the military get to silence the journalist much when circumstances such as this happens?

Best of luck to the troops to a speedy recovery...Hopefully the injuried make it home for Christmas.


----------



## greydak (12 Dec 2005)

I do see some positive comming out of this event, with the media being directly involved. I do hope it helps them express what it is our soldiers are going through. It still sucks.

I hope the injured make a full recovery


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Dec 2005)

foreign media


----------



## big bad john (13 Dec 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> foreign media


British reporter according to CTV


----------



## big bad john (13 Dec 2005)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20051212/canadian_soldiers_afghanistan_051212/20051212?hub=CTVNewsAt11


G-Wagon praised as life-saving in Kandahar blast
CTV.ca News Staff

An armour-plated vehicle is being credited with saving the lives of three Canadian soldiers and a foreign journalist who were injured in an explosion near Kandahar, Afghanistan.

Military sources said the four suffered non life-threatening injuries when a roadside bomb exploded under their vehicle as they drove near the town of Maywand, about 90 kilometres west of Kandahar.

The bomb, believed to be an improvised explosive device, went off at about 11 a.m. local time, or about 1:30 a.m. ET. 

Colonel Steve Bowes, the Provincial Reconstruction Team (PRT) commander in Kandahar, said the soldiers -- members of the Edmonton-based 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry -- were "obviously banged up."

"One soldier had a fractured leg, a second soldier had a fractured ankle and a fractured foot," he told CTV Newsnet Monday, describing the injuries sustained by the two soldiers who had been sitting in the front seats. "They are both obviously in pain but they will be okay." 

Col. Bowes said a forensic investigation into the incident was ongoing, but was still "very much in the preliminary stages." 

Officials said the injuries could have been serious, even fatal, if the soldiers and the journalist hadn't been travelling in one of the army's new, 'G-Wagon' vehicles. 

The vehicle -- an enclosed model specially equipped with armour plating and shock-resistant windows -- had its front end crushed by the explosion. The windows and passenger compartment were left largely intact, however.

G-Wagon Praised

Jae Malana, of the Department of National Defence, told CTV Newsnet that the G-Wagon was "highly regarded in the military."

"Our soldiers have some of the best equipment in the world and are well-trained," Malana said Monday. "The G-Wagon is a very reliable vehicle and will continue to be used by the Canadian forces." 

"If it was an old Iltis jeep these men would probably all be dead right now," military expert Scott Taylor told CTV News, referring to the light-duty, open-top transport vehicles the G-Wagons have now replaced in active service.

For soldier Ryan Siebold, who's in Edmonton training for his own deployment to Afghanistan, it's easy to have confidence in the new vehicles.

"It makes our job a little bit easier, you know, when we actually get the opportunity to go overseas and do our tours -- it's nice to know we have some decent equipment," he said.

"We've heard they're actually quite incredible compared to the old ones."

An American helicopter flew two of the soldiers to an American field hospital at Kandahar. They and the other two injured were all treated at the facility and are listed in stable condition.

The military has not released the names of the soldiers, although next of kin have been informed. The journalist injured in the blast has been identified as Tim Albone -- a freelancer working for The Globe and Mail and a British newspaper.

"I'm convinced that is what, and in fact that is what the soldiers say, saved our lives," Albone told The Canadian Press, echoing the praise being heaped on the G-Wagon.

Track Record

The blast Monday was the third incident involving Canadians in just three weeks.

Last week, three members of Canada's secretive commando unit, Joint Task Force 2, were injured in an operation against insurgents in Afghanistan. 

And on Nov. 24, Pte. Braun Scott Woodfield was killed in Afghanistan when the armoured G-Wagon he was riding in rolled over near the city of Kandahar. Pte. Woodfield, 24, was the eighth Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan since 2002. 

When Sgt. Robert Short and Cpl. Robbie Beerenfenger were killed while patrolling in Afghanistan's Jowz Valley back in Oct. 2, 2003, the Iltis they were in was widely criticized for having done little to protect them. 

After that incident, the Defence Department awarded a $130-million contract to Mercedes-Benz Canada for 802 G-Wagons -- 150 of which were equipped with Armour Protection Systems. 

The military later bought more of the vehicles and armour kits, bringing the total to 1,159 by late last year. 

Canada has about 250 soldiers running a PRT based in Kandahar. As many as 1,250 Canadian soldiers will be serving in Afghanistan by February 2006.


----------



## Franko (13 Dec 2005)

silentbutdeadly said:
			
		

> those F**kers are starting to figure out the Gwagon , it won't take them long to find the weakest in the Lav when we get there , kinda scary!



They are currently taking out M1s in Iraq....it'll only be a matter of time before the methods get passed along to these dirtbags.

As was previously posted...all they have to do is pack in enough explosives.

Time will tell.

The G wagon did it's job and the boys are recovering... 'nuff said.

*Ash*....some people thought this tour was going to be easy as well. For the medics comming over and thinking it's a breeze...they should talk to the one that was on scene with Pvt Woodfield.

He's having a hard time of it....quite understandibly.

This tour is not the same as Bosnia...not by a long shot. Everyday you hear all kinds of explosions...some close, some not. Some are from de-mining operations....others aren't. Convoys were getting hit on the way down from Kabul....mind you it was never mentioned in the news. Rocket attacks are something to experience...not very nice though, we'll leave it at that.

Regards


----------



## Infanteer (13 Dec 2005)

Franko said:
			
		

> This tour is not the same as Bosnia...not by a long shot. Everyday you hear all kinds of explosions...some close, some not. Some are from de-mining operations....others aren't. Convoys were getting hit on the way down from Kabul....mind you it was never mentioned in the news. Rocket attacks are something to experience...not very nice though, we'll leave it at that.



You are certainly right.  An area that has faced over 20 years of continual fighting.  An array of tribal alliances in an area noted for "The Great Game".  An active insurgency being played out against the backdrop of a conflict with global militant Islam.  This is much more than the Balkans.

Stay safe.


----------



## geo (13 Dec 2005)

Am wondering if the foreign journalist's presence impacted in any way on what happened. Were the boys in the vehicle distracted by this guy's presence? Is this an incident that could have been prevented / nipped in the bud?


----------



## KevinB (13 Dec 2005)

We've had some shootings down Jalalabad road and EID's are up as well.  Hopefully the cooler winter will maked them hibernate -- and give some rest till the spring.

SBD -- the've had a lot of time to look at the LAV - and as mentioned above Abrams have been knocked out in Iraq...


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (13 Dec 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> Am wondering if the foreign journalist's presence impacted in any way on what happened. Were the boys in the vehicle distracted by this guy's presence? Is this an incident that could have been prevented / nipped in the bud?



Am I correct in saying an IED would be hard to see in the first place? I can take a guess the guy who put it there didn't just stick it out in the open, so even if they were talking to the reporter....I just can't see him being a direct distraction in this particular event. Just my two cents, Im sure others will differ.

Dan


----------



## Kendrick (13 Dec 2005)

The injured soldier in the passenger seat is a buddy of mine, who joined up in my Res regiment with me and served a few years before transfering Reg PPCLI.  He's swearing a lot, and I think that whats hurt the most in all this is his ego.  Very proud man.  He's coming home soon.


----------



## geo (13 Dec 2005)

WD... IED could be a couple of mortar bombs strapped to the chest of a Jihadist or an artillery round (or two) buried under the roadway... I would suggest that if the local population is aware that the "feces" is about to hit the ventilator; funny things start to happen.... all the kids are sudenly off the road, busy streets are suddenly vacant... funny things happen.

My question still stands - did the newsie distract the troops from Job #1?


----------



## Blakey (13 Dec 2005)

Are you implying (or insinuating) that the journalist might have somehow been part of problem with what happened?
If so, I would pose this question to you, how could one journalist distract three well trained, highly motivated soldiers from doing their job?
In my opinion, it wouldn't have mattered if there was a whole convoy of journalists, whomever was responsible for this attack was equally well motivated and obviously did their homework.

Edited to add:


> This highly decentralized characteristic of the IED cells makes them nearly impossible to penetrate. Their small size allows them to focus on specific American units, learn their tactics, patrol schedules, transportation routes and readily adapt to counter-IED techniques.



Good read in another thread
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33448.from0.html#new


----------



## geo (13 Dec 2005)

Blakey,
I have not had the pleasure of meeting the individuals out on patrol
I have not had the pleasure of meeting the newsie out on patrol with them.
His job is to ask questions & I am certain that the PRT Comd asked individuals to cooperate with the newsie where possible.... I do not imagine the newsie just sitting there with his mouth shut with both hands in his pockets... he'd be taking pictures, taking notes, asking questions and taking more notes.... that, to me, would be a distraction.

I'm asking a valid question while stating a valid concern that has been voiced WRT embeded journalists in the past...


----------



## Blakey (13 Dec 2005)

geo:
Roger, I re-read your post, c'mon now, three individual soldiers are going to be distracted by someone asking questions, (and maybe, possibly taking a few photographs)?, I find that hard to swallow.

I myself do not know these soldiers (that I know of, no names have been released), but I'm pretty sure that talking to one of the individuals in the Veh. did not prevent the rest from doing "job #1".

It was no ones fault, like my quote from another thread in my last reply, these individuals are, and will continue to progress and learn from their mistakes, and so shall we.

What it boils down to is, if there wasn't a journalist within the veh, say it was the CDS visiting or the MND, would we be having this debate?, I would think not.


----------



## geo (13 Dec 2005)

Oh yeah we would.

Blakey - did not say I was looking to blame anyone... I just mumbled to myself asking if the Photographer could have contributed to the incident. That is it - that is all.

Have experienced enough dog & pony shows over 30+ years & not all of them have been agreeable... 

If you have a photographer sitting in the back seat - sticking his oversized "canon" lens between the driver & co driver - talking, asking questions - possibly cracking a "funny", sticking a miniature tape recorder in your face... all acts are innocent enough and intended to send messages home via the Press... 

...nuff said - no point going into a Pi$$ng contest.

Cheers!


----------



## from darkness lite (13 Dec 2005)

According to his article in the Globe and Mail, he was dozing at the time of the incident, unlikely this distracted the troops. Also the gunner is up in the turret, someone in the back seat will likely have little impact on him.


----------



## Acorn (14 Dec 2005)

And, to add to FDL's comment according to the news piece the jorno remarked that the soldiers noticed that something was "wrong" just before the explosion.

Acorn


----------



## PPCLI Guy (14 Dec 2005)

quote author=KevinB link=topic=37378/post-308274#msg308274 date=1134469809]
We've had some shootings down Jalalabad road and EID's are up as well.  Hopefully the cooler winter will maked them hibernate -- and give some rest till the spring.
[/quote]

I don't think they will hibernate to the same degree as they have in the past.  It takes a fair bit of resources, planning and cohesion to break contact, then re-establish it with an active enemy (us good guys).  IMHO, they lack all of that now - they are more like a tired boxer in the closing rounds who goes into a clinch to avoid taking more head shots - and so we pummel him with body blows...

Dave


----------



## Franko (14 Dec 2005)

Well....something from Mercedes.

http://emercedesbenz.com/Dec05/13MercedesG...LivesAgain.html



> *Mercedes G-Wagons Likely Saved Soldier's Lives...Again*
> Posted on December 13, 2005 at 2:05 PM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COBRA-6 (14 Dec 2005)

Way to go Mercedes!  ;D


----------



## geo (14 Dec 2005)

Acorn said:
			
		

> And, to add to FDL's comment according to the news piece the jorno remarked that the soldiers noticed that something was "wrong" just before the explosion.
> Acorn


Ah.... OK.... so the locals did "telegraph" knowledge that something was going down. Just too quickly for our boys to react to it. Oh well - these things do happen.


----------



## Kendrick (14 Dec 2005)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20051214/edmonton_soldiers_051214/20051214?hub=TopStories

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2005/12/14/Soldiers-return-051214.html


Everything's dandy.

Once a guard, always a guard.  Get better fast P-Man!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Dec 2005)

the 2 arrested were mostly let go.


----------



## geo (14 Dec 2005)

Heard on local radio that an internet site received posting claiming credit for the incident. States that IED was a bomb wrapped around a living torso..... Kamikaze style.


----------



## Armymedic (14 Dec 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> Ah.... OK.... so the locals did "telegraph" knowledge that something was going down. Just too quickly for our boys to react to it. Oh well - these things do happen.



Noticing those signs that telegraph something is about to happen, is much easier when something actually does.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (14 Dec 2005)

About the Lav ,  i understand they take out tanks and such , but i don't think they ( in afghanistan) will hit a hard target like a Lav. but time will time i guess! they still havn't seen our drills on the 25mm yet and its firpower and distance. Like i guess all of us going there will find out .


----------



## KevinB (14 Dec 2005)

silentbutdeadly said:
			
		

> About the Lav ,   i understand they take out tanks and such , but i don't think they ( in afghanistan) will hit a hard target like a Lav. but time will time i guess! they still havn't seen our drills on the 25mm yet and its firpower and distance. Like i guess all of us going there will find out .



Sgt pull your head outof the sand.  We had Coyote's here in 2002, and LAV's and 'yotes since 2003...   People watch.  When you get over to Afghan you'll see that the LAV is not the be all end all and for the most part is just a larger tgt.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (14 Dec 2005)

On Athena 0, there were many times we saw "persons of interest" videotaping us in the LAV as we drove through Kabul. Of course we were directed to detain anyone like that but Im not about to dismount in crowds of thousands to run down a fellow with a camera. I am almost positive the talaban have thought long and hard about how to hit a lav but fortunately for us they havn't had the opportunity yet.


----------



## KevinB (14 Dec 2005)

SHELLDRAKE!! said:
			
		

> On Athena 0, there were many times we saw "persons of interest" videotaping us in the LAV as we drove through Kabul. Of course we were directed to detain anyone like that but Im not about to dismount in crowds of thousands to run down a fellow with a camera. I am almost positive the talaban have thought long and hard about how to hit a lav but fortunately for us they havn't had the opportunity yet.



Substitute desire...

A few LAV's on different Roto's have had close calls - either seeing IED's prior and backing off - or - Dumbluck Jay4th and a few others are aware of one specific.


----------



## AG (14 Dec 2005)

silentbutdeadly said:
			
		

> About the Lav ,   i understand they take out tanks and such , but i don't think they ( in afghanistan) will hit a hard target like a Lav. but time will time i guess! they still havn't seen our drills on the 25mm yet and its firpower and distance. Like i guess all of us going there will find out .



At the risk of being flamed me being a newb and all, if 'they' are taking out main battle tanks in Iraq I hazard to guess 'they' would have little reservation about carrying out an attack on a LAV in Afghan regardless of what u have mounted on the lid. Remember, 'they' have no fear of, or reservations about death like most of our troops and allies. Keep in mind 'they' are more than willing to strap a bomb on and sacrifice themselves, their wives, husbands, and no doubt their children to further their twisted ideology. I have no doubt in my mind, any weaknesses discovered by them will be exploited to the fullest of their ability.
AG.


----------



## Korus (15 Dec 2005)

Well, what about the Coyote that DID get hit by an IED in Kabul in sept?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34639.0.html


----------



## KevinB (15 Dec 2005)

RoKo -- precisely...

 They can always make a bigger bang too -- an roadside IED may not have the OOMPH to bang up a yote or LAV other than the exposed crew -- but VBIED's can.

Look at some of the Russian ambush vids' and you will see them smoking T-72's, BTR's and BMP's -- the LAV and Coyote are not dismilar from those.  Some of the BTR's where blown into the air like 20-30 feet.

Down Jalalabad road outtowards Poli-Sharki (ANA Corps and Range Area) there was a bit of a boom early this month -- 30 min later a much larger VBIED one 300m from the intial as they tried to hit a QRF.

These people are sneeky, evil and they learn from their and our mistakes.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (15 Dec 2005)

the insurgents in Iraq are far different then the ones in Afghanistan , so comparing them is a little hard to do and the tactics they use! the ones in Afghanistan are not in the business of using or killin women and children.


----------



## KevinB (15 Dec 2005)

Partially correct -- the locals are typically as you say (but not all)

The Chechens, Pakistani's, Saudi's and all the others that are here have no such quams.  

I work for US DoS -- I got a pretty good ear to the ground for int.


----------



## Franko (15 Dec 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Down Jalalabad road outtowards Poli-Sharki (ANA Corps and Range Area) there was a bit of a boom early this month -- 30 min later a much larger VBIED one 300m from the intial as they tried to hit a QRF.



Heard about that when we were out at the FOB.

Always got a wierd feeling going out to the ranges....just a perfect site for an ambush/ IED.

Regards


----------



## silentbutdeadly (16 Dec 2005)

well when we get there Kev give us some dirty! dude! problem better then our own intel!


----------



## KevinB (16 Dec 2005)

As always once you get on ground you will quickly discern what was crap in DLOC / MS trg.

The guys down the road have the best info in Khandar since they are out kicking peoples ass all around it -- We have a few PSD teams down that way too, though they are down the road spawed guys too...

Best thing -- dont drive like DynCorp...

Were running low pro - but the specific targets we get int on are ISAF/OEF troops and the US Embassy (tgt #2 in the free world apparently - so I'm making my bucks...).

In The North West and Southern (Khandahar area) it is still the wild west -- as others have alluded to the Opium Erradication Programs that the US and UK are sponsoring are cutting into the Warlords income and prestige -- so they are ANGRY.

Some good jobs in country if you guys want to go private after TF1-06...  
As I told Jay...

I'll PM you

Cheers --


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Dec 2005)

Dude your only going to contribute to the personal shortage in the CF with talk like that.


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Dec 2005)

http://thechronicleherald.ca/Canada/471722.html

Military releases names of soldiers injured by bomb in Afghanistan



A soldier from Quebec and another from British Columbia have been identified as the Canadians injured in a roadside bomb attack in Afghanistan earlier this week, a military spokesman said Thursday.

Capt. Manuel Panchana-Moya, 26, is from Montreal and Pte. Ryan Crawford, 21, comes from Kelowna. 

Both are based in Edmonton with the 3rd Battalion of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry.

The bomb went off as the Canadians patrolled in a lightly armoured vehicle about 90 kilometres west of Kandahar on Monday.

Panchana-Moya's leg was broken in the attack, while Crawford suffered a broken ankle and foot. Another soldier and a journalist received minor injuries.

The injured soldiers were flown back to Edmonton on Tuesday after being attended to in a military hospital in Ramstein, Germany.

Military officials had called media outlets Thursday to arrange interviews with the injured men, who are still in hospital, but later cancelled them because doctors decided the soldiers weren't yet up to the strain.

"They're in surgery for their injuries and will be recovering over the weekend," said Brian Hillier, a former captain who is now a civilian with Edmonton-based Land Force Western Area.

Hillier said the interviews may take place next week if the men are feeling better.

Canadian military officials said the bomb blast is being investigated by a group that includes American specialists to determine what sort of explosive was used and how it detonated.

Canada has about 250 soldiers running a provincial reconstruction team based in Kandahar.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (16 Dec 2005)

i was under the assumption that the soldiers asked for there names not to be printed? i guess that didn't work out to well!


----------



## Bartok5 (16 Dec 2005)

silentbutdeadly said:
			
		

> i was under the assumption that the soldiers asked for there names not to be printed? i guess that didn't work out to well!



SBD,

Those soldiers are members of my unit.   They were asked, and consented to have their names released to the media.

Sarcasm and cynisim are all well and good - where WARRANTED.   But when someone indulges in either "attitude" lacking the experiential background or facts to be credible?   Well, then he (or she) simply tends to come off as an arse-clown.

Welcome to the 3-ring circus.   Give your big red nose a squeeze.   "Beep, Beep!"

 :

My advice for the future would be to know exactly what the heck you are blabbing about before inserting your foot firmly in your gob.

FWIW


----------



## geo (16 Dec 2005)

Hmmmm

Assume: 
as in "making an Ass out of you & me"

doesn't pay SBD


----------



## Armymedic (16 Dec 2005)

silentbutdeadly said:
			
		

> i was under the assumption that the soldiers asked for there names not to be printed? i guess that didn't work out to well!



You assumption is backward. In issues of medical confidentiality, privacy is guaranteed.  They must consent to have their names and any other information released. In fact, I believe consent must even be given for media to film them, as was done on thier arrival, coming off the plane into Edmonton.


----------



## catalyst (18 Dec 2005)

I went to school with one of the guys injured, and his really good friend is a co-worker of mine.

Hope they all get better soon! 

On another note, I read the local paper and on the front page they've got a picture of the LER capbadge...not the PPLCI..hmm....


----------



## pbi (18 Dec 2005)

In the UK journalist's account of the incident, I noted high praise for the Cdn soldiers in general, and our MAs in particular. Thank God that when we get hurt we can rely on soldiers like Armymedic. Our lives are in good hands.

Cheers, and Merry Christmas to our troops in Afgh. God Bless, safe tour and a speedy return home.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (18 Dec 2005)

any link to said account?


----------



## Armymedic (21 Dec 2005)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20051220/soldier_051220/20051220?hub=TopStories

Edmonton soldiers could face lifelong injuries
CTV.ca News Staff

The Canadian soldiers injured in Afghanistan last week met the media on Tuesday in hospital garb, sitting in wheelchairs and dealing with injuries that could last forever. But both men said they would be in worse shape if they hadn't been in a G Wagon.

Capt. Manuel Panchana-Moya and Pte. Ryan Crawford were hit by a roadside bomb Dec. 12 while riding in one of the army's Jeep-style Galaendewagens. The blast completely destroyed the vehicle, but both soldiers credit it with saving their lives.

"I believe that the G Wagon did take care of us very well," said Crawford, who was driving at the time.

The soldiers, part of the 150-strong Provincial Reconstruction Team, were hit just outside of Kandahar.

"Is it the best thing out there? I don't know, but I'm sure it had a big part to play in our incident," said crew commander Panchana-Moya, not convinced the vehicle was the best the army could get. 

Military officials have suggested the pair might not have survived if they had been riding in the light-duty, open-top jeeps once used by Canada's military in Afghanistan. The G Wagon is an enclosed vehicle with armour plating and thick, shock-resistant windows.

The news conference was held in a board room at University of Alberta Hospital. Both soldiers are part of the Edmonton-based 3rd battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry.

Another Edmonton-based soldier and a journalist were shaken up but not seriously injured by the blast, which officials believe came from a makeshift bomb.

Panchana-Moya and Crawford are likely to be stuck in their hospital scrubs over Christmas. Crawford has one badly broken heel and leg, and Panchana-Moya has a left ankle with a double fracture and a shattered opposite heel. Doctors are saying some of the damage could be permanent and both face more surgery.

"They'll probably be able to walk well, but the difficulty will be running, and walking on uneven ground, things like that" said their surgeon. Maj. Robert Stielgelmar. 

"I was angry at the beginning, for the first few days. But you learn to live with it," said Panchana-Moya. "It happened and there's no use dwelling on it."

"We consider ourselves very, very lucky," he told reporters. "There was a big, very loud and hot bang that probably lasted not even a second."

He said he remembers looking down to check his legs afterward because there was so much pain.

Crawford said the outing seemed like any other day on patrol until the blast, which sent his life flashing past his eyes. 

The men were initially looked after by the others in the vehicle, and then picked up by a U.S. helicopter about 30 minutes later. They were flown to Germany and then to Canada the following day, Dec. 13, the same day Crawford turned 24.

Both said they have no regrets and would go back to Afghanistan if given the chance, but they're happy to be surrounded by their families for the holidays, especially now. 

Crawford's mother told CTV News how hard it is to see something so unimaginable happen to her child. 

"I'm doing okay, but it's really tough to see your child going through this, though," said Carol Williams. "It's really difficult."

About 1,300 soldiers from the same garrison will be going to Afghanistan in February to replace the soldiers there now.


----------



## liz (17 Jan 2006)

i just want to say that journalist is my brother. And I'm sure like the men in the vehicle he is nothing but professional!. I'm sure he would not of been allowed to travel with the army if he was anything else. so please don't imply that he was unprofessional. He has told me how impressed he is with the Canadian army, and i hope the injured soldiers are all doing well.My brother was also in  the explosion so please spare a thought for him and his family.


----------



## 3rd Herd (17 Jan 2006)

Liz
Our family sunday night family dinners were some what of a war zone as I too have a brother that is a journalists. Both of us as professional as could be in our respective occupations. Unfortunatly, it seems the only reality some of our younger posters have to go on is from spending to much time in front of the tele. I have followed this episode from start to it's current status and nothing has led me to believe that your brother was anything but the consumate professional. In closing may I wish you, your brother and family the best


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (17 Jan 2006)

I believe that I read an article by your brother regarding the IED strike in Dec.  It was an excellent piece and I was very impressed by his actions.  I've had embedded journalists with me before and I hold them in very high regard.  They get the word out about what our troops are doing and going through.  Please pass on my regards!

Cheers,

2B


----------



## axeman (18 Jan 2006)

stumbled across the thread i know of the personell injured in the blast ..glad the G wagon is living up to what the claims are . i generally had no problems with embedded reporters ..


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (18 Jan 2006)

Good to hear he is doing well.  I hope he isn't too tramatized by the incident.


----------

